# 1860's Sealed Gin



## nz bottla (May 24, 2014)

Nice 'Van Der Berg' 'pig snout' dutch case gin bottle I bought from a local auction recently


----------



## 2find4me (May 24, 2014)

Bit different top: EBAYNice, I like the old seal gins.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 26, 2014)

Van den Berg is a lovely bottle. refired pontil or open pontil??


----------



## nz bottla (May 26, 2014)

Thanks. I can't see a pontil mark. Base is smooth but appears to have a slight indent


----------

